# Ok Who Was It?



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a hit today which was a bit of fun for me my tee shoots were working, my short game was o.k but I had the putting yip so I just want to know which one of you guys I caught this off normally my puttings not to be it the other areas of my game I have issues with but today was back to front day. So come on guys own up who did I get this off?:dunno:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> I had a hit today which was a bit of fun for me my tee shoots were working, my short game was o.k but I had the putting yip so I just want to know which one of you guys I caught this off normally my puttings not to be it the other areas of my game I have issues with but today was back to front day. So come on guys own up who did I get this off?:dunno:


The moon phase was in transition causing major earth movements in southern Pakistan. Thus causing small ripples in the Australian plate these ripples also disrupted the magnetic field of the Southern Hemisphere on steel and graphite shafts.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:thanks bob that explains it all.


----------



## CG8 (Oct 26, 2008)

It's called golf


----------



## Alisaralgolf (Nov 3, 2008)

I’m a beginner in playing golf and I want to improve my playing level. Is there any other method except exercise frequently? Or should I take in some golf club in the field? I have no idea about this. I found a golf website: Golf Order Online,Golf Shop,Irons,CGB r7 max limited,golf club,Driver,Burner－golforderonline.com professional dealer of golf <http://www.golforderonline.com>. I wonder if you could give me some other suggestion or recommendation. Any help would be much appreciated! 
Thanks in advance!


----------

